# I'm guessing its time to retire....



## old medic (Nov 4, 2020)

Looking forward to the Increased SS, free health care, and decreased taxes 
Besides... I dont wanna be working fool paying for it....


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 4, 2020)

I am so happy that I am retired while this virus is on; can't imagine working and dealing with that stress. I don't know what SS is but I am guessing it is like my CPP benefits and OAS (old age security).

Happy retirement.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 4, 2020)

@IrisSenior, SS is Social Security in America.

Both wife and I are on it. I've been SS Retired for the last 9 years. I say "SS Retired", because in 2007, when I left my last job, had an extremely tough time finding another job. Got EUI (Emergency Unemployment) after being out of work for a year, then, when I turned 62, applied for, and got, my SS Early Retirement which was better than having no income at all. 

When My wife turned 67, she applied for her full SS, got it and also had a job with a nice salary to boot. But, we left Florida and moved back to Colorado and now, at 72, it's very, very hard for her to find a job in Accounting/Finance.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 4, 2020)

If there is one tidbit of advice I can give anyone and everyone in the workforce, _get out as soon as you can_.

Here in Canada, the new age of retirement is now 70 (goodness me), because our country is so expensive to live in, and according to statistics, on average (after retirement, and that's not working until age 70), an average worker can expect just 17 years of life after.

To further the shocking statistics, one has to be realistic and ask themselves, _how many good years will those 17 years reward me with health wise._


----------



## jujube (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm so glad I retired at 62. I've never looked back.


----------



## Chet (Nov 4, 2020)

I took SS at 62 instead of waiting till 65 for a little more money. Take the money and run ASAP.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2020)

Also retired at 62,   and very happy with that decision.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 4, 2020)

jujube said:


> I'm so glad I retired at 62. I've never looked back.





Chet said:


> I took SS at 62 instead of waiting till 65 for a little more money. Take the money and run ASAP.





Bonnie said:


> Also retired at 62,   and very happy with that decision.


...To the above....


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> If there is one tidbit of advice I can give anyone and everyone in the workforce, _get out as soon as you can_.
> 
> Here in Canada, the new age of retirement is now 70 (goodness me), because our country is so expensive to live in, and according to statistics, on average (after retirement, and that's not working until age 70), an average worker can expect just 17 years of life after.
> 
> To further the shocking statistics, one has to be realistic and ask themselves, _how many good years will those 17 years reward me with health wise._



 That is so true Auntie M. When I got into the workforce before I got hired on with PC I planned on bailing in 25 years from whatever good paying gig I could grab when every union job was tier 1. I loved trains and no way was I going to retire because I couldn't believe that I was actually getting paid to do what I loved more then beer, muscle cars and even chicks at times. At 70 I am completely fried but I would do it all again without so much as a blink.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> That is so true Auntie M. When I got into the workforce before I got hired on with PC I planned on bailing in 25 years from whatever good paying gig I could grab when every union job was tier 1. I loved trains and no way was I going to retire because I couldn't believe that I was actually getting paid to do what I loved more then beer, muscle cars and even chicks at times. At 70 I am completely fried but I would do it all again without so much as a blink.


Love it, Fast! 

Not many people carry with them the bragging rights as to thoroughly enjoying or loving their jobs.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 7, 2020)

Do it Old Medic! I retired at 50 and never regretted it. Of course, my pension and SS were reduced but it was worth it. What is this free health care you speak of? Is your employer covering that for you? Mine was free too until I became eligible for Medicare. At 65, your medicare payments will be deducted automatically from your social security, so don't know what you mean by "increased social security".


----------



## Knight (Nov 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Here in Canada, the new age of retirement is now 70 (goodness me), because our country is so expensive to live in, and according to statistics, on average (after retirement, and that's not working until age 70), an average worker can expect just 17 years of life after.



That's life expectancy in years not the real time available.

Lets suppose 8 hours are used for sleep. Then another two hours of your day spent cleaning, doing chores, making food & in general doing something useful other than vacationing on some tropic isle. 

That leaves 14 hours a day or almost 50% of those 17 years left to enjoy the awake hours. 

IMO the sooner the better if financially able to. THAT financially able to is the kicker.


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 8, 2020)

From the other side: I'm 70, self-employed, still working and can't imagine not working.


----------



## Knight (Nov 9, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> From the other side: I'm 70, self-employed, still working and can't imagine not working.


Not everyone is a candidate for retiring and not working at anything that pays a wage, or from being self-employed. Not necessarily about need for money they just enjoy what they do.  Congratulations on self employment because you obviously enjoy whatever you do.


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 9, 2020)

Knight said:


> Not everyone is a candidate for retiring and not working at anything that pays a wage, or from being self-employed. Not necessarily about need for money they just enjoy what they do.  Congratulations on self employment because you obviously enjoy whatever you do.



Thanks.  I'm somewhat of an oddball, although there are/were plenty like me in my family. I've been a toolmaker (moldmaker actually) since I got out of high school in 1968, and started my own shop in my backyard in 1985. As with others in my family, I never had a desire to set the world on fire and never wanted (or had) any employees.

So I just walk out the back door about 50' and I'm at work. I used to hate this kind of work but getting computerized 20 years ago changed everything. There was a huge learning curve (for a guy who learned things the old way from German and Austrian moldmakers) but it has made it much easier overall, and I look forward to being busy.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 9, 2020)

I made the last mortgage payment and retired the following week.  Being debt free is such a pleasant feeling.


----------



## Hangaround (Nov 9, 2020)

I’m 57, want to work to 67. Kids all done with college, house paid for, a nest egg and social security. Maybe consult after that.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 9, 2020)

Hangaround said:


> I’m 57, want to work to 67. Kids all done with college, house paid for, a nest egg and social security. Maybe consult after that.


You're not interested in enjoying a little retirement?

Life is so short.


----------



## Hangaround (Nov 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You're not interested in enjoying a little retirement?
> 
> Life is so short.


I work out of my home, with a laptop and conference calls. Before COVID, I travelled all over the country in a fairly relaxed way for business.
It didn’t seem like work so much.


----------



## old medic (Nov 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> What is this free health care you speak of?
> 
> Manatee ..... "I made the last mortgage payment and retired the following week. Being debt free is such a pleasant feeling"



Its a political poke..... The promises uttered.... you know giving away all that free money....

Manatee, we are mortgage free  at the moment.... 4 acre homestead and slowly rebuilding the house as we live in a camper 
and pay as we go on the remodel.


----------

